# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  leafy liverwart identification needed

## customdrumfinishes

i found this liverwart in the same creek as the moss i have trying to be identified, this was growing underwater and any seen above water was dead, so this is a true aquatic plant so far. the ph was 7.8 the temp was 62. the pic below is a piece about 3 inches long....

----------


## Martin

plagiomnium sp?

----------


## customdrumfinishes

> plagiomnium sp?


the plagiomnium has more pointed leaves than round leaves like the species i have, thanks

----------


## RonWill

> the plagiomnium has more pointed leaves than round leaves like the species i have, thanks


 I'd like to throw in a thought, that to judge a plant by the shape of it's leaves/fronds might be a tad deceiving. Environmental differences can lead to varying leaf shapes and sizes, eg. _Echinodorus_ foliage differ greatly when grown emersed or submerged. Some mosses* are known to do the same.

* Is there a plural for moss???  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## timebomb

I think it's not a moss but a liverwort as the thread-starter has indicated. It's hard to tell from pictures but it looks a lot like the liverwort Andrew Hill (who lives in the United States too), sent 2 years ago. Take a look at the picture of bryophyte number 6 in this thread.

If it's the same liverwort, then it's _Scapania sp_.

Loh K L

----------


## fish newb

Hey guys! 

School has been CRAZY this year thus far but I'm almost done for the year (20 days or so left) So I've been around the US forums mostly  :Sad:  

I'm actually planning on getting some of this Un IDed moss. I'll try to compare it to the moss I sent that never did well in my tank. 

It looks very similar to me, but with so many species of moss in the USA (and world) it could be a different species. 

On a side note, a moss that I thought was more Stringy moss that I collected a year or so ago that had been sitting in a baggy seems to actually be a different species! I'll give it a few months to grow since it had been dormant. 

I've also had some success with some of the northern gigantea frontinallis (giant willow moss) that I collected. They really are picky though.

I hope everyones been well in recent weeks especially with the disasters closer to your side of the world.

-Andrew

(Hopefully I'll be around more this weekend...)

----------

